

Zuckerberg should protect his privacy, even as Facebook erodes it for everyone - smalera
http://qz.com/380348/zuckerberg-should-absolutely-protect-his-privacy-even-as-facebook-erodes-it-for-everyone-else/

======
paulhauggis
I stopped taking Zuckerberg seriously when he pushed that Chinese propaganda
book on everyone at Facebook and tried to call it "enlightenment".

